# High FSH advice needed



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to this site but just needed some advice from anyone who has high FSH.
I am 40 years old and have been trying for a baby since last October, having been told to wait till I was 40 (in May) before seeking hospital advice.
So far I have had a clear ultrasound internal scan (in June) and my day 3 and 10 blood tests.
I am due to have a HSG anytime now then my consultation is 23.09.08 to discuss results.
Being a bit of a worrier I asked the hospital for some results of my blood tests and theese were sent by post 3 weeks ago.
The said that I have a significantly high FSH count at 21.8- all I have done since then is look at the internet and do my own research as I can't see the doctor till 23rd September - obviously I ma very conerrned as all the sites I have looked at suggest either bad eggs or no eggs!!

can anyone offer any advice for me?

Thanks
Binky


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd look into the benefits f DHEA - a steroid hormone you can buy from America on the net. It's very cheap, but it's not licensed here yet, apart from onprescription, which will cost you oodles!

I'll PM you with some studies into its use - our poor responderthread is having some success with it, too, and I took it before my last cycle.

You may also want to get your AMH checked, as this seems to be a more reliable indicator of ovarian reserve.

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks ever so much for your reply.

Do you have children then Miranda?

Anne (too many Anne's so had to use Binky!!)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, had my DHEA babe two months ago! He's the one in my picture.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah, he's lovely
Congrats!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Would you mund if I asked uyou how old you are andf what your FSH was Miranda?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm 35 and my FSH looked normal, but after a cycle where I only produced one follicle the Lister tested my AMH, which showed I was perimenopausal - I have old ovaries! I subsequently only produced four eggs on maximum stims, twice. But the eggs were much better quality after the DHEA. The good news is that FSH is posible to conquer - AMH is kind of a fixed value. Though some people are reporting higher AMH after DHEA.

If you look at the pink writing below people's posts you can see their history - it's called a signature, and you enter it in your profile.

FSH isn't the end of the world - I promise you. All sorts of things can bring that down - wheatgrass, stress reduction etc - and it fluctuates month to month. I grant you 21 is high, but it can be lowered.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

My sister's worst FSH was 22 and she got pg on her very first IVF.  FSH is not a test of egg quality (no test is).  Kate got 5 eggs - not a vast haul but not bad and there was no problem with quality; she's got twins on the way and two frosties!  Please don't give up hope after one raised FSH result.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

If it is any kind of reassurance, I had an FSH of 17.3 this July, up from 14 in February, and had previously been between 6-12 (6 when i conceived DD via ICSI).  I was devastated when it came back at 17, as i had actively been trying to lower it from 14 - which i had been previously devastated about!!!

However, I went on to have icsi in august, and while i produced 7 eggs, i only got 1 precious embie.  Well so far it has hung on - i got a bfp 10 days ago, and am now waiting for my first scan!

Good luck hun!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for that, and lots of congrats!
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you all!!

I can't work out how to reply individually!!!

Anne
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sallywags - many congrats!!!  I remember you had started a thread before when you were worried about your high FSH.  Wonderful to hear you still responded well and got your BFP!!

Anne - Sallywags and Kate are not freaks either!  On the poor responder thread we have had BFPs both natural and with IVF from ladies with high FSH.  One lady was up at 23 and had a successful IVF cycle; another had FSH in the high teens and conceived naturally.  

FSH is just a hormone result and they have no way of knowing what your personal "natural" level is -some people are bound to be higher than others normally in the same way that some people are taller than others, heavier than others etc.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

LittleJenny said:


> Anne - Sallywags and Kate are not freaks either!


 I wouldn't go that far!!! You clearly haven't met me!! (can't speak for Kate obviously!!!)


----------



## Sam1934 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi I've been reading your thread and would like to know where the poor responders thread is.

I've just started my 1st IVF cycle and have been told I only have 2 follies and not much chance of any more growing before EC on Friday so was asked if I wanted to abandon cycle.  

I'm 41 and have FSH 14 and AMH of 3.1 so was told that chances were not very good from the start.  Don't really know whether to abandon or not as I would be gutted if we started again and didn't get any follicles to grow.

I'm on long protocol and taking the maximum gonal f dose of 450ml so if we tried again I couldn't go on a higher dose anyway.  

Am tempted to carry on with this tx but if it doesn't work don't know whether to try again with own eggs or to consider DE.  Has anyone got any advise?

Sam1934


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - click into IVF general chit-chat and you should find the poor responder thread as a sub-board.  Have you looked into DHEA at all?

Sallywags - you make me laugh!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all!

Hope you are all fine (I'm at work but love my job so that's good I guess!)

Anyway, latest update on me- I am waiting on my final hosptial test - the HSG- I will be having this in next couple of weeks then final consultant appt on 23rd September.
The reason I know about my high FSH before my consultatnt appointment is cos I'm an impatient so and so and asked for the results of my bloods asap!!!

Anyway, need some advice onthe HSG - I know it's a test to check blockages etc and have read up etc but has anyone here had one?
What can I expect?

Thanks all,
Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Girls!!

Sallywags and Miranda- how are you both?

I had hospital today for consultation- he was confused- eventhough fsh 21.8, my day 21 showed excellent progestrone so I had ovulated - he said fsh could be a blip SO Just waiting for another bloody day 3 fsh test - next week it should be then if lowered I am gonna go for IVF.

Fingers crossed eh!

Keep in touch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just goes to show! 

Everyone has blips - and it sounds like yours was a blip. It just goes to show you have to get all the results to really assess someone - it amazes me how many clinics are prepared to take one blood test at face value.

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It does go to show yes!

So, did you have ICSI Miranda?

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes - there was no way they'd risk my few eggs and his few sperm actually getting it on unaided!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ha ha!

So, was it ok?

I am keeping everything crossed that we wil defo be able to have that/ivf - bloody fsh eh!

ps, added you to my buddy ist!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, as in the whole experience? Egg collection?

It was all fine really - you usually get a general anaesthetic for egg collection. It's the hurdles that get you - whether you have follicles, whether they collect eggs, whether they fertilise, whether the embryos divide, then at the end of all that you worry if it's worked! Phew.

Of COURSE you'll be able to have IVF/ICSI - you can even with just one egg!

If you're still having periods, you have eggs - and my sympathy! I've just got my first one in a year...  

Bloody hell! I've just looked and yes - it's exactly a year to the day since my last one started! Aw.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hate needles, hate hospitals but I'd better get used to em eh!!

So, how old is your cutie?
Have you any others?
Where are you in the UK?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The needles aren't too bad - very tiny compared to GP's ones!

Robert's three months old this Friday - just getting nice and interesting and smiley! No, I haven't any others - two stepchildren of 17 and 21, but that's it. Oh, and three furbabies!

I'm in west Dorset - where are you?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm in Birmingham.
I have 2 stepsons - 10 and 6 and none of my own yet.

Didn't meet lovely hubby till 3 years ago- 1st wedding anniversary next Monday actually.

This site is so helpful isnt it?

I have 2 pussy cats too!
Or did you mean dogs?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've one cat and two dogs, so a bit of both!

Happy anniversary! Glad you finaly met the right man - it's hard these days I reckon!


----------

